# No-sparge In Beersmith



## JonnyAnchovy (3/2/10)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone has set up beersmith for no-sparge brewing? I've fiddled a little with the mash regime settings, but can't seem to work out how to set it up for no-sparge, and there aren't any presets.

I'm doing a half-size 10L batch (so that I can wet-hop at a meaningful rate with my tiny harvest), and wanted to try out a no-sparge brew to see how it turns out and shorten my brew day.


----------



## goatherder (3/2/10)

Just set it up like a batch sparge with your mashin as normal. Then have a look at the brewsheet preview and take the sparge water addition amount and add it as a mashout addition after your 60min mash has finished. The brewsheet should then report 0 litres as the required sparge water. Don't worry too much about temps, make the big mashout 80-85 deg and you'll be right.


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/2/10)

when you say no sparge are you mashing in at a normal 3l/kg and then adding the rest of your water for mashout, or are you adding all your water at mash in and not mashing out?

Andrew


----------



## yardy (3/2/10)

goatherder said:


> *Just set it up like a batch sparge with your mashin as normal. Then have a look at the brewsheet preview and take the sparge water addition amount and add it as a mashout addition after your 60min mash has finished. The brewsheet should then report 0 litres as the required sparge water. Don't worry too much about temps, make the big mashout 80-85 deg and you'll be right.*




this sounds like something I'd like to try on the next run, could possibly save some time as well, is efficiency affected i wonder ?

cheers

Dave


----------



## O'Henry (3/2/10)

:icon_offtopic: How big was your harvest? I didn't get any! I'm guessing yours were in the ground...


----------



## Evo (3/2/10)

I am a no sparger, I set the mash profile in beersmith to the desired single infusion, mash in at the normal ratio and then adjust the mash out water volume to max out my esky, I get 70% efficiency.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (3/2/10)

[quote name='goatherder' post='592096' date='Feb 3 2010, 07:55 PM']Just set it up like a batch sparge with your mashin as normal. Then have a look at the brewsheet preview and take the sparge water addition amount and add it as a mashout addition after your 60min mash has finished. The brewsheet should then report 0 litres as the required sparge water. Don't worry too much about temps, make the big mashout 80-85 deg and you'll be right.[/quote]

Awesome - think this pretty much answers my question


[quote name='AndrewQLD' post='592101' date='Feb 3 2010, 08:06 PM']when you say no sparge are you mashing in at a normal 3l/kg and then adding the rest of your water for mashout, or are you adding all your water at mash in and not mashing out?

Andrew[/quote]

Hadn't decided - but I think I will probably use a mashout (as described above) just to help with efficiency. I wonder if it would make a difference... what would you suggest?




[quote name='yardy' post='592140' date='Feb 3 2010, 08:36 PM']this sounds like something I'd like to try on the next run, could possibly save some time as well, is efficiency affected i wonder ?

cheers

Dave[/quote]

I've only read a little about no-sparge, and have never tried it, but I suspect efficiency would take a bit of a blow...

[quote name='O'Henry' post='592143' date='Feb 3 2010, 08:38 PM']:icon_offtopic: How big was your harvest? I didn't get any! I'm guessing yours were in the ground...[/quote]

Haven't harvested yet, but am very happy I got anything at all, considering it's in its first year. Thanks again for the rhizome! 


[quote name='Evo' post='592161' date='Feb 3 2010, 08:52 PM']I am a no sparger, I set the mash profile in beersmith to the desired single infusion, mash in at the normal ratio and then adjust the mash out water volume to max out my esky, I get 70% efficiency.[/quote]

I would have thought that was pretty damn good efficiency considering. 



I really need to recalibrate the volume markings on my vessles - my efficiency calculations have been out for a year now and I suspect it's because my volume measurements are so inaccurate.



Thanks again everyone!


----------



## warra48 (3/2/10)

You can set up your own No Sparge profile in BeerSmith.
Just click on Mash Profiles in the left column, then click New Profile in the top left corner.
You'll get a drop down box.
Give it a name, eg My No Sparge.
Under Mash Steps click Add, and you'll get yet another drop down box.
Click the button to the left of Water to add, and enter the total volume of water you need, for example, for say 2 kg grain bill you might need 17 litres of water to get 12 or 13 into your kettle.
Set up your temperature and step time, click OK and you're underway.
Just select this profile in your recipe page.


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/2/10)

For a small volume like that I wouldn't bother with a mash out, the wort will come up to mash out temp pretty quickly in the boiler.

What warra48 has suggested above is pretty much a "no sparge full volume mash" bit like brew in a bag but without the mash out.
When BIAB was first discussed I did some trials on full volume mashing and found that a 90 minute mash gave a better efficiency than a 60 minute one on a 23 litre batch, if you go this route it might pay to increase you mash time. Set up you mash profile as Warra48 has outlined and your away although I would only allow 1l/kilo for grain absorption making it 15l water for 2kg grain giving 12-13 lt wort.

cheers
Andrew


----------



## goatherder (3/2/10)

yardy said:


> this sounds like something I'd like to try on the next run, could possibly save some time as well, is efficiency affected i wonder ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave



That's precisely why I use the method, the time saving. I add the large mashout addition, recirc for 15min with the march pump then run it off quick into the kettle. Knocks about 30-40 mins off the brewday compared to a fly sparge.

Efficiency is affected, I found 5-10 points is typical.


----------



## yardy (10/2/10)

goatherder said:


> *Just set it up like a batch sparge with your mashin as normal. Then have a look at the brewsheet preview and take the sparge water addition amount and add it as a mashout addition after your 60min mash has finished. The brewsheet should then report 0 litres as the required sparge water. Don't worry too much about temps, make the big mashout 80-85 deg and you'll be right.*






yardy said:


> *this sounds like something I'd like to try on the next run, could possibly save some time as well, is efficiency affected i wonder ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave*






goatherder said:


> *That's precisely why I use the method, the time saving. I add the large mashout addition, recirc for 15min with the march pump then run it off quick into the kettle. Knocks about 30-40 mins off the brewday compared to a fly sparge.
> 
> Efficiency is affected, I found 5-10 points is typical.*





well i tried this today with the alt, just managed to squeeze the lot in the tun at the mash out addition, i could probably go in a little hotter, when i was recirculating the temp was at 76*C.

prior to this my efficiency has been in the 80s, today i got 71%.

not really sure if it's worth saving that bit of time..

cheers

Dave


----------



## mxd (12/2/10)

this looks interesting, I am a BIAB'er (well 6 of em  ) and I would like to try a double batch (kids complain the last 3 weeks been brewing satdy and sundy to re-stock ), so this may give me the way to do my occasional doubles, and a reason to buy stuff that I could use for herms/rims/3v etc..

thanks
Matt


----------

